# Weights



## bullmaster (Feb 17, 2008)

What kind of weights do you guys use to keep your bait in one spot while sharkfishing?The reason I ask is that I fished in NC and those guys didnt even use weights.I live in TX and we use what we call spider weights.They are a huge chunk of lead with either stainless or copper legs on them ,you pull on your line and the legs dig in the sand holding your bait in one place.We use these weights for all surfishing.I'll post a pic when the wife gets home.


----------



## Blake Nall (May 28, 2008)

i use a 4oz - 8oz egg (depending on bait and conditions) over a swivel 2-3 ft of 100# wire a swivel then about 5 ft of 300#-400# wire and a 6/0-9/0 hook


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

yea i second that....thats what i normally use


----------

